
Show HN: DevMeetie – Community to discover developers events - nikos19pap
https://www.devmeetie.com/
======
orliesaurus
Not much to see, but I subscribed anyway because Lanyrd [1] is basically dead
and I am not a huge fan of Meetup's interface.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/AhmadNassri/status/1005090197917327363?s...](https://twitter.com/AhmadNassri/status/1005090197917327363?s=19)

